# Some of my nail designs



## candydoll (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I'm training to become a Nail Technician (still have a long way to go!) and love practicing.

Here are a few of my designs!





The next two photos are of gel overlay I did on my own nails, with glitter and fimo cane slices embedded in.  Sorry the pics aren't great!









I also do false nail sets to sell, which I have pictures of...I will post them up to show you if it's okay to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice work!  Please feel free to post more pics of your designs.


----------



## candydoll (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will post some more designs very soon


----------



## nailsguide (Jul 23, 2011)

Great Design, i love them!


----------



## IzzyInZane (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow! these are so cool! can you check out mine? Can you tell me if it's good and what you think of it? I'm not really sure my nail skills are that good so tell me some skills also please! Thanks!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBqEIY8-Qrw&amp;feature=channel_video_title

Comment please!


----------



## candydoll (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Cool I will check yours out now IzzyInZane, aww I'm sure they are great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chichichobits (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm a fan of the pink zebra because you're using non traditional colors and the purple on the tip gives it a nice touch.


----------

